# Space at bottom and top of pages made with Adobe Dreamweaver



## Pande (Mar 11, 2008)

http://pandecraft.110mb.com/

That's my site in question. Basically, I get these ~10 pixel high spaces between the top of the site and the main holder for the side, and also at the bottom of the page, same thing.

I tried inserting
* {margin: 0; padding: 0;} 
which fixed it in Dreamweaver, but not in Firefox or Safari.

How can I get rid of these spaces?

p.s. I also tried going to the site on a computer that has never been there before, as an extra step past Cache clearing.

Here is my CSS:

```
@charset "UTF-8";
/* CSS Document */

* {margin: 0; padding: 0;} 

body 
{
height: auto;
background-color:#222222;
background-image: url(/Background4site.jpg);
background-repeat: repeat;
padding-left: 8%;
padding-right: 8%;
}

div.main
{
background-image: url(/SiteMain.png);
background-repeat: repeat-y;
padding-left: 70px;
padding-right: 70px;
width: 686px;
height: 100%;
}

p.white
{

font: bold 18px arial;
color: #CCCCCC;
}

p
{
font: bold 18px arial;
color: #999999;
}

.floatleft
{
height: 100%;
background-image: url(/LeftGrad.jpg);
background-repeat: repeat-y;
float: left;
}


.floatright
{
height: 100%;
background-image: url(/RightGrad.jpg);
background-repeat: repeat-y;
background-position: right;
float: right;
}

table.page
{
height: auto;
vertical-align: top;
}

.red
{
color: #C80000;
}
.white
{
color:#FFFFFF;
}

.blue
{
color: #0000FF;
}

.yellow
{
color:#FFFF00;
}

.black
{
color:#000000;
}

h1
{
font: bold 138px arial 900;
}
```
and here is my HTML:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<html>
    <head>
        <title>Pandecraft: Home</title>
        <link href="css.css" type="text/css" rel="stylesheet" /> <style type="text/css">
</style>
</head>
<body>
<div class="main">
<table width="102%">
<tr>
<td width="100%" height="74"><h1 class="white"><span class="black">P</span><span class="red">an</span><span class="yellow">d</span>e<span class="black">C</span><span class="red">ra</span><span class="yellow">f</span>t</h1></td>
</tr>
</table><table class="page" width="102%">
<tr>
<td width="27%" height="432"><p><span class="black">Great Places:</span><br>
    <span class="black">&bull; </span><span class="yellow">Map-Craft<br>
    </span><span class="black">&bull; </span><span class="yellow">SplashDamage<br>
</span><span class="black">&bull;</span><span class="yellow"> EastFront</span><span class="black"><br>
<br>
Affiliates:</span><br>
    <span class="black">&bull;</span><span class="yellow"> NAB622<br>
</span><span class="black">&bull;</span><span class="yellow"> Ryan Strain<br>
</span><span class="black">&bull;</span><span class="yellow"> Darth Norman</span></p>
  <p class="yellow"><span class="black">Latest News:</span><br>
      <span class="black">&bull; </span>Website imaging done, made from textures from my Grunge Concrete pack.<br>
        <span class="black">&bull;</span> Website idea is born!</p>
  <p class="yellow"><span class="black">Read all...</span><br>
  </p></td>
<td width="73%"><p>Hi and welcome to <span class="white">PandeCraft!</span></p>
  <p>This is where I will host all my <span class="white">texture packs, maps, shaders, tutorials, and information</span> regarding <span class="white">level design.</span><br>
    <br>
  </p>
  <p class="white">Personal Bio: </p>
  <table height="330">
  <tr><td><p class="white">Alias:</p></td><td><p class="white"><span class="black">P</span><span class="red">an</span><span class="yellow">d</span>e</p></td></tr>
  <tr><td><p class="white">Experience:</p></td><td><p>1 year</p></td></tr>
  <tr><td><p class="white">Current Work:</p></td><td><p>Industry [beta] (JK:JA)
        <br>
        Lublin, Poland (EF - W:ET Mod)</p></td></tr>
  <tr><td height="140"><p class="white">Hobbies:</p></td><td><p>Trombone, Piano, Guitar<br>
  GarageBand Compositions<br>
  GtkRadiant, of course!<br>
  Gimp + Photo sourcing, for texture creation<br>
  I love cats<br>
  Helping people out on forums</p></td></tr>
   <tr><td><p class="white">Where to find me:</p></td><td><p>Map-Craft Forums<br>
   SplashDamage Forums<br>
   EastFront Forums<br>
   Xfire: pandecrafter<br>
   MSN: [email protected]<br>
   </p></td></tr>
  </table>

  </td>
</tr>
</table>
<table width="711">
<tr><td width="449"><p class="white">This page last updated: February 28th, 2009</p></td>
<td width="250"><p class="white">Webdesign by Pande &copy;2009</p></td>
</tr></table>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```
And, as a side note, I made my title out of text and set it to 138px font size, but in a browser it appears far too small. In dreamweaver, it is nicely flushed and centered. 
Another side note: dreamweaver 'Preview in Browser' is failing... images don't appear. Any fix?


----------



## Pande (Mar 11, 2008)

here is a screenshot too: http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/8495/picture3iho.png


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey,

Try addind cellspacing=0 and cellpadding=0 to very top table:

```
<body>
<div class="main">
<table width="102%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
```
and also try appling your padding:0 and margin 0 to body and div.main in the CSS

Let me know if helps...


----------



## Pande (Mar 11, 2008)

because I had padding on my body and div.main tags, I instead took that away from the body tag and added your suggestion, then applied margin-left and margin-right to the div.main to get the same effect. I could then safely remove the CSS Reset hack, which put my tables and spacing back to normal which was nice.  

odd though... the margin is what I USED to have but for some reason I changed it to padding on the body tag instead. Yet I've had this space since before then... lol.


----------

